# Satelite TV



## rikiberg (Mar 22, 2010)

Moving to the East Alagarve, could anyone please advise on suitability, models and average cost of installing satelite TV.

many thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

For the Algarve, expect to pay around 450€ for a full system installed. However if you come from the UK, try bring a Sat Box with you as they are definitely cheaper in the UK. If you decide to buy a dish, from a Portuguese satellite company, it should cost around 150-175€ for a big dish. Smaller offset ones are around 100€, but depending upon where you are these may not be suitable.


----------



## rikiberg (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

rikiberg said:


> thanks


No problem


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



rikiberg said:


> Moving to the East Alagarve, could anyone please advise on suitability, models and average cost of installing satelite TV.
> 
> many thanks


As you are in the UK Maplin have a dish for £99.99 or join Topcashback and you will save 7.07% that then makes the Dish £93 and you get £7 cash back. You should get the LNB local in Portugal for about 10euro.

Peter

Top CashBack - The UK's #1 Free CashBack Site

satellite dish : Maplin Electronics

Maplin Electronics CashBack: Free Maximum CashBack 7.07%


----------

